# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Darwin Awards Winner for 2017

## cyclic

Someone is in trouble 
Like the neighbours said "  I cannot believe they did that" 
No weights and no jib, and it still let go from the building. 
What were they thinking ?   Two injured as crane crashes into Sydney apartment block

----------


## sol381

Uhmm not sure what i was lookng at... that crane looks like it was just sitting on steel girders rather than on a tower crane base.

----------


## Godzilla73

Never seen a crane setup like that, cantilevered off the side of the building being built. Obviously something or nothing below that was an issue, an engineering mob somewhere is going to have a lot of explaining to do.

----------


## Bros

Well your honour it looked like a good idea at the time.

----------


## cyclic

Love to see how it was attached to the building, and whether it has pulled out, or pulled concrete from the building.
Good that no one was seriously injured, and good that it will hopefully put them off ever trying it again.

----------


## phild01

Probably done with a shortcut on the engineering spec....kinda' doubt one was done though!

----------


## OBBob

There are a few around Melbourne that look almost canterlevered over footpaths with bolt down arrangements that resemble what's often recommended on here for an open pergola. Perhaps they'll be rechecked this week.

----------


## intertd6

My suspicions would be of the steel connection anchors, bolts or nuts. If they were Chinese in origin and had fake certification for the steel quality.
inter

----------

